# An Ex-Faith Healer Explains The Tricks Used(WOTM Radio)



## Josiah (Jul 15, 2008)

Found this while on youtube.
[video=youtube;YCJ9v_-aJho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCJ9v_-aJho[/video]


----------



## danmpem (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness...


----------



## Davidius (Jul 15, 2008)

Does Glenn Beck now work for Way of the Master?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 15, 2008)

Ho hum.
But..
When I read this,


Davidius said:


> Does Glen Beck now work for Way of the Master?


_*that's*_ when I decided I had to give a listen.

 Dude has got the verbal expressions, the gasps, the timing of the interruptions. Or was this really a snip of GB, played on some other Christian program, which then discussed Glen's interview?

Otherwise, this is just a wannabe Glen. Unbelievable.
And I quit listening to GB back a while, when I got totally sick of Reich-wing radio.


But the interview was a real expose, I'll give it that, whosoever it was.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 15, 2008)

I was sort of dissapointed at the lack of depth in the questioning by the host and had wanted to here more of what the guest had to say about the hipnotic effects of music and the sounds of the speakers voice. I posted it because I thought it was amazing that the Lord moved in this mans heart to cause him to take up his bible and repent of his error.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 16, 2008)

This is an interesting inverview for a Mormon like Glenn Beck.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 16, 2008)

*Perhaps this is off topic...*

So these folks are lured into a form of hypnotic therapy all under a guise of Christianity. Indeed this is truly sinful to the likes of Simon the sorcerer.

However, is feeling better or forgetting the pain through hypnosis sinful in itself? Could the same event take place, exact in every form minus all false pretense of religion where people can attend and possibly leave feeling better? The scam is not so much that these people do feel better, but that they are healed by God. Just curious as to the thoughts on this.


----------

